# Google Adwords or SEO service?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

What proves to be more cost effective paying monthly for Google Adwords or hiring a SEO company to upkeep your site?


----------



## funkytshirts (Jul 26, 2010)

IMO i think Google adwords has become very expensive recently. and end users are very aware of what sponsored listings are. I find end users are avoiding them as they know companies are paying to be their and there fore is not exactly what the are looking for!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

SEO companies can be very expensive and you are never sure what they are doing, better to learn the tricks yourself, basically get some backlinks.


----------



## funkytshirts (Jul 26, 2010)

Just on the subject of backlinks. do guys from this site link to each others sites!


----------



## onlinebisnes (Jul 27, 2010)

If you have some bucks to spent then go for reputable SEO service.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

On the subject of signatures and backlinks:
You want to have anchor text i.e. tshirt as your link rather than just your web address - Google will associate the word with your site. Your web address is already associated 
Anchor text - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## funkytshirts (Jul 26, 2010)

PositiveDave said:


> On the subject of signatures and backlinks:
> You want to have anchor text i.e. tshirt as your link rather than just your web address - Google will associate the word with your site. Your web address is already associated
> Anchor text - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks Dave. Fantastic infomation, this is exactly why i love this site.

Any informationon this topic appreciated, as i am new to seo and trying to have a push up google.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking at your site (VERY pink!) there are a lot of images, which is good for humans, but the googlebot doesn't see them, you need more text, especially keywords, especially the h1 tag which tells google what the site is about. No alt text for pictures, very bad for accessibility for blind people and a waste in terms of SEO.


----------



## funkytshirts (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks david very useful information. writing text is a complete ball ache, however i think it might just have to be done!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Try downloading the Lynx text browser, it will let you see your website as Google sees it.


----------



## jrobertbaird (Jul 27, 2010)

I think Google ad words work well if you pick and choose your words carefully as not to spend so much.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

If you hire a reputable SEO firm, they can do a lot for you, including running PPC campaigns. Of course, the good firms aren't cheap, but the payback is that you get people working for you who do this sort of thing every day and have taken time to figure out all the tricks. 

If you elect to do it yourself, make sure you have the very latest data. Google just did an algorithm update in May (I think it was May) and every time they do an update it changes things. Google doesn't like it when web site creators figure out how to manipulate the results, so they change things every so often.


----------



## NateUGP (Jul 26, 2010)

Google Adwords. It's like the whole teach a man to fish analogy. 

Play around with Google Adwords. Set a daily limit of something like $3 and then use some keywords to see how much they normally go for and the position you would be. Just budget $30 for 30 days and do some research.


----------



## onlinebisnes (Jul 27, 2010)

NateUGP said:


> Google Adwords. It's like the whole teach a man to fish analogy.
> 
> Play around with Google Adwords. Set a daily limit of something like $3 and then use some keywords to see how much they normally go for and the position you would be. Just budget $30 for 30 days and do some research.


is it possible to select particular days in week for the campaign run automatic?
means we want the campaign to run only on Tuesday until Friday every week. Is that possible?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

no problem!


----------



## NateUGP (Jul 26, 2010)

onlinebisnes said:


> is it possible to select particular days in week for the campaign run automatic?
> means we want the campaign to run only on Tuesday until Friday every week. Is that possible?


yes it is. when you're setting up a campaign it'll be in the options (click view all options ... or whatever the wording is) 

here is more info: Ad scheduling - AdWords Help


----------



## mads (Jul 31, 2010)

EnMartian said:


> If you elect to do it yourself, make sure you have the very latest data. Google just did an algorithm update in May (I think it was May) and every time they do an update it changes things. Google doesn't like it when web site creators figure out how to manipulate the results, so they change things every so often.


You shouldn't really manipulate it to begin with. There is really only one good way of doing SEO –*building lots of links, and making sure that your markup (HTML code) is semantic and optimized for search engines.

Basikboy:
I just looked through the code on your site and it doesn't look good. I don't know who built your site, but they certainly didn't optimize it for SEO. If you don't know how to do SEO yourself, consider changing your shopping cart system to one with SEO built-in, or hire someone else to do it. If your current system is flexible enough (lets you edit the template code) you could do a lot without committing to a new system or a contract with a firm.

Here are some ressources:
- Wikipedia article to get you started
- Posts about web design and usability on SEOMoz (a very popular SEO blog)
- Posts about On-page issues on SEOMoz


----------



## NateUGP (Jul 26, 2010)

Also, links from Facebook and Twitter help with being found on Google. Link your accounts so that anything you publish on a blog/website get automated on your Facebook and Twitter profiles.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a link on my website to my Facebook and Twitter page how should i go about relinking them back to my website?


----------



## mads (Jul 31, 2010)

Basikboy said:


> I have a link on my website to my Facebook and Twitter page how should i go about relinking them back to my website?


There should be a “website” field in the Facebook / Twitter profile editors.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh, ok. I did that when i first signed up.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

He very first and most important factor is to look at ur site content, layout, structure and keywords. If any if these are nor up o scratch, no matter how much spend on google keywords and seo companies it'll make no difference. The only thing that matters is how google see your sites organic content.


----------

